# ZHP Coupe vs ZHP sedan?



## mafranz1 (Apr 20, 2004)

I'm trying to decide between a ZHP coupe or the ZHP sedan. I'm single without need for 4-doors in most situations. I like the look of both models but the coupe seems a bit more sporty and definitely less ubiquitous on the roads. On the otherhand, the sedan is slightly cheaper (only $10/month on my lease deal) and offers some increased practicality. I was wondering if some of you have had the opportunity to compare theses cars and have formed any opinions. Thanks.


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

I miss having four doors. I would choose it every time I had a choice. Lots of people think differently. It's a decision that you are going to end up having to make yourself.


----------



## mafranz1 (Apr 20, 2004)

rwg said:


> I miss having four doors. I would choose it every time I had a choice. Lots of people think differently. It's a decision that you are going to end up having to make yourself.


You have a coupe now?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

E46 sedans are more rigid than their coupe counterparts, which will typically result in more direct feel and better handling. So contrary to popular belief, the sedan is the sportier choice here.

That said, I prefer the looks over the coupe over the sedan and am willing to give up a little utility and handling in favor of a car that I can grin at whenever I see it. :bling:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> E46 sedans are more rigid than their coupe counterparts, which will typically result in more direct feel and better handling. So contrary to popular belief, the sedan is the sportier choice here.
> 
> That said, I prefer the looks over the coupe over the sedan and am willing to give up a little utility and handling in favor of a car that I can grin at whenever I see it. :bling:


Trendy, trendy, trendy......

IMO it is a shame that the ZHP has been rolled out in coupe version. The implied intent was to offer sedan buyers something a bit more *sporty* now (most likely just to sell cars and make a profit from the package  ) they do this. And don't even get me started on the available step equiped "performance" package :tsk: :tsk:


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

Sedan's structure is significantly stiffer :thumbup: 
Sedan's extra 2 doors are very useful :thumbup: 
Sedan's are easier to sell when the time comes :thumbup: 
Sedan is cheaper :thumbup: 
Sedan is drop-dead gorgeous (OK, the coupe is too) :thumbup:


----------



## GregD (Feb 5, 2003)

I actually like the looks of the coupe a little better, but I needed the 4 doors.

Besides what's mentioned above, the back seat is more comfortable for adults in the sedan. There's about the same amount of overall room, but the way the side of the seat and the door panels are shaped, I find the sedan to be much more comfortable than the coupe.


----------



## avalys (Oct 14, 2003)

Personally, I like my coupe because it's less common than the sedan. There are E46 sedans everywhere in Connecticut, but relatively few coupes. I see a few sedans a day, but only about one coupe a week. 

Coupes are also lighter than the sedans. And the sedan's significantly stiffer structure goes away if you get one with folding rear seats. Personally, I think the frameless doors on the coupe are cool, and the car in general looks much better than the sedan.


----------



## sniper6182 (Apr 24, 2004)

coupe :thumbup:


----------



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

I'm a sedan person myself. I have a thing for fast sedans


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

avalys said:


> And the sedan's significantly stiffer structure goes away if you get one with folding rear seats.


 The sedans with rear folding seats are still stiffer that coupes with folding rear seats. The culprit is the coupe's lack of a B pillar.


----------



## jeffh325 (Mar 15, 2004)

LDV330i said:


> The sedans with rear folding seats are still stiffer that coupes with folding rear seats. The culprit is the coupe's lack of a B pillar.


Lack of B pillar? Correct me if I'm wrong but I'm pretty sure this where the seat-belt connects? On the convertible, it's connected to the seat so there is no B-pillar.

In fact, I would have guessed that the coupe would be stiffer because there's a load-bearing body panel between the B and C pillars whereas the sedan simply has a door.


----------



## bmw330zhpfan (May 1, 2004)

Coupes have body colored moldings. 
Sedans still carry the late ninetys black moldings. 
Of course if you need the 2 additional doors the decision is easy. 
I've a company ride for the daily commute. 
The 330Ci ZHP is the weekend thrill!


----------



## solsurfr (Oct 19, 2003)

Correct me if I'm wrong but I tink coupes are actually longer than sedans or wider? I read that here before, I think. I use to own a 2-door SUV and it was hell --even when I was single. Getting in out of the backseat is such a pain. I would never buy a coupe unless it was something like a mazda miata or some sort of sporty convertible like a porsche. A ZHP sedan is the bomb, if you ask me. YOu can't go wrong. You can't go wrong either way but you'll find that you'll be using those 2 extra doors more than you think, I bet.


----------



## Rubber Ducky (Feb 27, 2004)

*Headroom*

Sedans have one inch more headroom. If you're a dustblower, that doesn't matter, but if you're tall, it does.


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

alee said:


> E46 sedans are more rigid than their coupe counterparts, which will typically result in more direct feel and better handling. So contrary to popular belief, the sedan is the sportier choice here.
> 
> That said, I prefer the looks over the coupe over the sedan and am willing to give up a little utility and handling in favor of a car that I can grin at whenever I see it. :bling:


Sedans also have a better (claimed) Cd number (more evidence to the sportier choice).
Also, you'll have to stretch real hard every time you reach for that seat belt.


----------



## 325SMG (Jan 11, 2004)

bmw330zhpfan said:


> Coupes have body colored moldings.
> Sedans still carry the late ninetys black moldings.
> Of course if you need the 2 additional doors the decision is easy.
> I've a company ride for the daily commute.
> The 330Ci ZHP is the weekend thrill!


 I have a sedan and this is exactly my one problem. The black colored moldings. Why couldn't they do body colored like the coupes? It looks so much better. Almost every crappy car on the market now has body colored moldings, and they look good. I guess BMW wants to stand out? Sheesh. It's a pain in the butt when trying to wax the car and keeping away from all the black moldings. It's a pain to get stray wax off that stuff. My $0.02.


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

The coupe seems a bit more special, there are so many 4 door lease cars out there, BMW makes some very attractive lease plans for the 4 door 3-series.

But if you need 4 doors, you go 4.


----------



## MA330CIC (Mar 13, 2004)

rwg said:


> I miss having four doors. I would choose it every time I had a choice. Lots of people think differently. It's a decision that you are going to end up having to make yourself.


I agree with RWG. It is truly an individiual choice. I've always had a four door before, but rarely used the back seat for company. I love the 2 door now. I think it looks sportier. I use the trunk, like I did the back seat door to load briefcase and groceries (not often in my car), and beer (often). In other words, after 3 prior 4 door cars, I don't miss the 2 rear doors. I had no choice since I wanted the cabriolet.
Good Luck! :thumbup:


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

325SMG said:


> I have a sedan and this is exactly my one problem. The black colored moldings. Why couldn't they do body colored like the coupes? It looks so much better.


I don't have that problem. :eeps:  :rofl:


----------



## cantona7 (Apr 8, 2004)

*Silver Gray Coupe = Gorgeous*



mafranz1 said:


> Thanks for all the feedback (everyone). I'm leaning toward the coupe because of looks, more impressive cockpit, and uniqueness. I'm going to take ED this summer (lease). A friend will be joining me for a month of cruising around Europe. I'm very psyched.
> My folks may join us for the last week -- definitely making 4 doors more attractive -- but it's hard to justify the decision to go for a sedan based on 1 week of need. Still pondering the issue . . .
> 
> By the way (off topic), TLudwig, can you email/post some photos of your car. I'm tring to decide between silver grey and titanium silver. How do you like the silver cube? I'm leaning toward black with alcantara cloth.


Here are some pics of Silver Gray coupes, if you still haven't decided yet. Obviously, neither sniper nor I have the ZHP package, but it should give you a pretty good idea of what the color looks like in bright sunshine.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=59790


----------



## NASA43 (Jul 19, 2003)

I have teenagers that I take to school and haul around so sedan was an easy choice for me. However, I would probably still get the sedan without the teens, I like the look of it better. Regarding the moldings, I think the black moldings enhance the look of certain colors, such as Titanium Silver, Silver Gray, and Steel Blue. Personally, I don't really like the black moldings with red or imola red. I came very close to getting Silver Gray.


----------



## mafranz1 (Apr 20, 2004)

cantona7 said:


> Here are some pics of Silver Gray coupes, if you still haven't decided yet. Obviously, neither sniper nor I have the ZHP package, but it should give you a pretty good idea of what the color looks like in bright sunshine.
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=59790


Thanks for posting those photos. It looks great in the sushine. As I'm in Portland, OR, I think mine often will be under a thick layer of clouds. I do like that color better in the coupe, too.


----------



## olmy (Jun 1, 2003)

This, as has been pointed out before, is a very personal decision and just comes down to what YOU like better. For me, it is the coupe, no contest. The sedan looks great, however, the coupe looks better and I really like the extended peripheral view allowed by the absence of the “B-Pillar”.

Btw, for those people worried about the stiffness of the coupe, AC Schnitzer or the like will gladly sell you a rear strut/shock tower brace that should add back much that was taken out via the folding rear seats.


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

olmy said:


> Btw, for those people worried about the stiffness of the coupe, AC Schnitzer or the like will gladly sell you a rear strut/shock tower brace that should add back much that was taken out via the folding rear seats.


That can't be true...
A strut bar ties the suspension (L and R) together, improving flexing in ONE out of 6 (I think) possible degrees of movement.
It does nothing for body flexing. :dunno:


----------



## Taco (Aug 26, 2003)

ajt819 said:


> IMO, I think the black moldings take away from the overall aesthetics of the car. Here are some pictures of a ZHP sedan with painted moldings. Looks much better than the black...


Holy crap that's awesome, looks much better than the black moldings. What paint did you use to match the SG?


----------

